# Pinch Scotch



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

I am not a big drinker but I just tried some Pinch with a Padron 3000 mad. It made for a very nice pair. 

Does anyone else enjoy Pinch?


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

No one?


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

never liked pinch.

But a little Dimple is a great scotch. I've enjoyed a dram or two.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

its not a bad bended scotch...


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Been a while since I had it, but quite a respectable blend, as I recall.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Never had Pinch Scotch, but I've been known to drink Scotch in a pinch.


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

burninator said:


> Never had Pinch Scotch, but I've been known to drink Scotch in a pinch.


:tpd:


----------



## ChurchDog (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't drink much scotch but my brother gave me a bottle of Pinch Dimple and my experience so far has been good.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

It's good. I haven't partaken for a while tho....


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Good but better scotches out there for the money,in my opinion. Pinch is good. But just not tops on my list.

I would rather have the Macallan 12 or 18 than the Pinch.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Never had pinch but I just tried the Macallan 12 and Macallan Cask as stated above...and both were simply wonderful!


----------

